# دورة إدارة المشاريع الاحترافية pmp



## noir (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

دورة (مقدمة في إدارة المشاريع) وهي دورة تعتبر مؤهلة لدخول اختبار شهادة محترف إدارة المشاريع ، لكن لا تغني هذه الدورة عن دراسة قوية وتفصيلية للكتاب المهم والرئيسي في شهادة محترف إدارة المشاريع ، وهو كتاب الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge

، وقد وضعت لكم روابط لتحميل كتاب عن هذه الدورة بالعربي لأخر إصدار وهو النسخه الرابعه من كتاب إدارة المشاريع الإحترافية PMP aguide to PMBOOK,ومرشد للدخول للإختبار إضافه لكتاب اخر ملخص للمفهوم إدارة المشاريع الإحترافيه ، وأيضا رابط لكتاب الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع المعتمد رسميا في اختبار الشهادة ، وهو باللغة العربية ومترجم رسميا من نفس المعهد الأمريكي للمقاييس الذي يصدر النسخة الإنجليزية للكتاب .أسال الله ان ينفع بها 
شرح لكيفية الإستعداد لإختبارات pmp


http://www.4shared.com/office/07ouxtWL/PMI_Cert_by_Al-Taee.html

النسخة العربيه للكتاب 
http://www.4shared.com/office/-7TUg7MH/_2__PMBOK_Arabic_4th_Edition_P.html

ملخص لإدارة المشاريع

http://www.4shared.com/rar/02jBKbcj/book_primavera.html

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## noir (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ولا رد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eng_alg (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر، الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حماده الهنداوي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

يسر الله لك امرك


----------



## noir (29 سبتمبر 2012)

حماده الهنداوي قال:


> يسر الله لك امرك



اللهم آمين


----------



## Eiman.zt (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله الكتب روعة..
ان شاء الله الي رد آخر بعد قرائتها وفهمها ..
شكرا الك أخي..


----------



## bryar (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## noir (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## medo_nedo1980 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود .......


----------



## noir (15 أكتوبر 2012)

وفيكم يبارك ان شاء الله ، مشكورين 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## eng_archi (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم


----------



## kamal askar (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووور بس اللينك مش شغال ليىة؟؟؟


----------



## انا وبس الزعيم (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## noir (22 نوفمبر 2012)

kamal askar قال:


> مشكووور بس اللينك مش شغال ليىة؟؟؟



الرابط شغال 100%، بالتوفيق


----------



## funsun (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## asbaj (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## monosamy (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراجزيلا..............................


----------



## noir (24 ديسمبر 2012)

العفو، موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.bila (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (6 يناير 2013)

الله يخليكم ، ويوفقكم


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## abo_renad2 (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## noir (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا، تسلم على الرد


----------



## taiscer (16 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noir (8 أبريل 2013)

تسلموا على الردود ، بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ahmedvay (17 مايو 2013)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## noir (30 مايو 2013)

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## nasser1977 (30 مايو 2013)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## bander83 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
انا احاول التواصل مع مسئول عن المنتدي من اكثر من شهرين بس ما لقيت اي رد منكم فارجو منكم وجود اي طريقة لتواصل مع مسئولين المنتدي.
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## eng_archi (2 أكتوبر 2013)

merci


----------



## babeup (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## الصكر العراقي (23 مايو 2014)

الف الف شكر:75:


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## مهندس126 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

اولا شكرا على المجهود لكن للاسف الروابط لا تعمل 
امل اعادة رفع الملفات 
واشكر لكم مقدما تعاونكم معى


----------



## طاهر838 (21 مارس 2015)

الف شكر، الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

